# MAC WHITE Eye Kohl Eye liner FASCINATING



## Eemaan (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey guys, just wanted to know how you guys like it and whether or not its worth picking up. 

Its sold out on the website already


----------



## Susanne (Feb 16, 2008)

I like it b/c you can "open" your look with it. The only thing that I dislike is that it is not smudgeproof like a Powerpoint Eye Pencil. MAC should release one in white as well.


----------



## Hilly (Feb 16, 2008)

Its ok...I wish it was more of a softer pencil because it kind of hurts putting it on your waterline.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 16, 2008)

I just can't get into it.  I am constantly searching for a good white liner.  Actually, I wanted a cream colored liner like MAC Fresh Cream which is d/c.  MAC needs to come out with a white or cream fluidline.  People would eat that up because they tricked us with Frostlite.


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 16, 2008)

i love it ..i have been using it for half a year now and i don't want to replace it with another brand..


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 16, 2008)

I like it for the waterline, tear duct and inner eye area.  Additionally, it makes an awesome all-over the lid base under bright colours, like Chrome Yellow es or Pink Vivid pigment.  It really keeps them vibrant.


----------



## Hilly (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I just can't get into it.  I am constantly seacrhing for a good white liner.  Actually, I wanted a cream colored liner like MAC Fresh Creamwhich is d/c.  MAC needs to come out with a white or cream fluidline.  People would eat that up because they tricked us with Frostlite._

 
The body shop has a nice one that I love!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 16, 2008)

Fascinating is awesome in waterline to make your eyes POP


----------



## Susanne (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_Fascinating is awesome in waterline to make your eyes POP_

 
Waterline - that is the word I've been looking for. That's where I use it, too!


----------



## sleepyhead (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eemaan* 

 
_Hey guys, just wanted to know how you guys like it and whether or not its worth picking up. 

Its sold out on the website already_

 
i think it's sold out only because it's a permanent item and was sold out before fafi came out. mac just did not bother restock it for this collection. 

i agree with hilly. it hurts my eyes when i use it on my waterline. does not really stay for long either


----------



## BlueRose (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_The only thing that I dislike is that it is not smudgeproof like a Powerpoint Eye Pencil. MAC should release one in white as well._

 
ditto, i love my Feline kohl powerpoint eye pencil, i think the kohl powerpoint is much better than the crayon khol


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't like white eyeliners because on my brown skin it's super bright. I'm not saying I can't wear it, I just don't like the way it looks. So, if I want a more subtle way of doing this trick, I use Studio Touch Up Stick Concealer! It brightens the area without appearing so obvious.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_I don't like white eyeliners because on my brown skin it's super bright. I'm not saying I can't wear it, I just don't like the way it looks. So, if I want a more subtle way of doing this trick, I use Studio Touch Up Stick Concealer! It brightens the area without appearing so obvious._

 
So which shade do you wear?  I know it was in one of your videos but I don't remember.  My instinct would be to go with the lightest shade - either NC15 or NW15.


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 17, 2008)

I love to use Fascinating on my lower water-line with a thing amount of carbon pressed into the lash line. It makes eyes look bigger.


----------



## zabbazooey (Feb 20, 2008)

I picked this up yesterday. I had a Rimmel White Kohl Liner, which I thought was just okay, until the MA used this on me. WOW! Huge difference. It's super soft, and has great staying power (for me, at least)


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I just can't get into it.  I am constantly searching for a good white liner.  Actually, I wanted a cream colored liner like MAC Fresh Cream which is d/c.  MAC needs to come out with a white or cream fluidline.  People would eat that up because they tricked us with Frostlite._

 
I don't know why this didn't pop into my brain before, but if you want a spot-on dupe for Fresh Cream, the MAC Pro eye liner in Pale Yellow is it.  Pale Yellow is actually available on the regular MAC site right now as part of the Spring/Summer '08 trends.  You can find it for sale here, under Eye Pencils.  

They show a pic of Pale Yellow eye liner under Neo-Dynamics, Deep Dynamic.  In that product pic it looks yellow, but when I look at Pale Yellow and Fresh Cream pencils side by side they are pretty much identical.  I swatched them and they look the same, as well.  Note: I am NW25.

Pale Yellow is always available as a Pro product.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_I don't like white eyeliners because on my brown skin it's super bright. I'm not saying I can't wear it, I just don't like the way it looks. So, if I want a more subtle way of doing this trick, I use Studio Touch Up Stick Concealer! It brightens the area without appearing so obvious._

 
Another concealer trick: 

Using a lighter shade of concealer to underscore the brow (at upper brow bone) gives the brow a nice clean look.  This trick really pops on darker skin tones.


----------



## Christina983 (Feb 24, 2008)

is urban decay 24/7 Yeyo pencil a good dupe for fasinating?


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   i agree with hilly. it hurts my eyes when i use it on my waterline  
 
Maybe you need to heat it a little. When I find eyeliner pencils are too hard I put it near one of the many central heating ducts in our house lol... so I'm assuming a hairdryer would do the same.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 25, 2008)

For max effect, that would work!  I use NW35 because I am not too crazy about brightening my inner rims. lol...it's very subtle! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_So which shade do you wear?  I know it was in one of your videos but I don't remember.  My instinct would be to go with the lightest shade - either NC15 or NW15._


----------

